# NE casting tourny- accomodations



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Sgt Slough or others, can you tell me where the out of towners stay during the casting tourny?

Thanks,

SC


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

This *Google map page* lists a bunch at the I-295 / NJ Turnpike / Rt. 73 junction. HoJo's, Red Roof, Hampton Inn, Comfort Inn, Travellodge, Day's Inn . . . They are only about 10 minutes from the field.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Thanks, Sarge*

Do you know if any one has approached any of them about discounts for the casters?

THanks again,

SC


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

This was posted on the SportcastUSA board.

I called a few hotels today and the only deals that are available are for ten or more rooms (group rate). One of the problems is that most of the hotels that I called don't have ten rooms avalable for March 30 & 31. I checked Hotels.com for Mount Laurel and they listed quite a few hotels within five mles of the field. The prices ranged from $60.00 to $120.00 per night. Probably the best thing to do is go on line and find a place and reserve a room. There are discounts available for AAA, seniors, AARP, military, etc in most of these hotels. You can use mapguest.com to check the distance and get direction from your hotel to the field. The field is located at 1047 Tuckerton Road, Marlton NJ 08053. I'll keep on looking and if I get any more information I'll post it.

Bill Sr​


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Appreciate the efforts*

Thanks much Sarge, I'll get it figured out. Looking forward to it.


OH- and quit feeding that dog  

LMAO every time I see that avatar


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

You haven't seen me yet . . . 

Me and the dog go to the same gym.


----------

